# CM7 failed to install.



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

My buddy followed the wiki to the letter but when booting recovery he got the triangle with the ! in the middle. He pasted the output of every command to me in IM and it all looked good. Root works nut recovery does not.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I would try re-downloading and installing again, the android with the triangle is stock recovery not clockwork, you should have never seen stock recovery, is this his first rom ever? Does he have the droid 2 bootstrap or the x, just trying to narrow it down.


----------

